# Which mangas do you think HAVE to be read before you die?



## Shoddragon (Jul 28, 2008)

Personally, I think there are some mangas that HAVE to be read before you die because of their awesomeness. the ones I can think of now are:

One Piece ( an ongoing manga that will probably become a manga classic,among the ranks of dragonball and berserk).
Berserk
Bastard
Hokuto no Ken
Dragonball (duh)

feel free to share your opinions about which manga you should read before you die, I'll make a list so I can try to read them.


----------



## Rule (Jul 28, 2008)

Dragonball (Anime/Manga), Yugioh (Anime/Manga) , Guyver (Manga and OVA's), Yu Yu Hakushou (Anime after the Dark tournament it sucked real bad), Cowboy Bebop (Anime), Rurouni Kenshin (Manga/Anime), One Piece, Naruto and Bleach!


----------



## Nash (Jul 28, 2008)

Each and every manga that has a thread in KL Floor 2


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 28, 2008)

Monster
Death Note
20th Century Boys (or so I am told; I have yet to read it)
Shin Angyo Onshi
Genshiken
Akira
Mushishi (I have heard great things about it; again, I have yet to read it)
Berserk
Beck
Gantz
Claymore
Hellsing

--------------------------------------------------------------
I would recommend these ones because they are either very popular or just classics:

Bleach
Naruto
One Piece
D. Gray-Man
Dragonball
Air Gear
Soul Eater
Love Hina


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 29, 2008)

hunter x hunter
one piece
naruto


----------



## fxu (Jul 29, 2008)

Psyren

:]


----------



## Yashamaru (Jul 29, 2008)

I recommend :

- All the mangas from Tetsuya Tsutsui. That is Manhole, Dud's Hunt, Reset.

- Naruto.

- *MPD Psycho*. This one is definetly compulsory.  The best manga I ever read.


----------



## The Doctor (Jul 29, 2008)

JJBA
Battle Angel Alita
Hokuto no Ken
One Piece
Berserk
Akira
Nausicaa
Bastard
Vagabond
Dragonball
Saint Seiya
Monster
Blade: The Immortal


----------



## GsG (Jul 29, 2008)

All of them with hot ecchi girls in them.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 29, 2008)

Monster           .


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 29, 2008)

Berserk(Greatest manga ever, IMO.) & Vagabond.


----------



## serger989 (Jul 29, 2008)

Pathetically, I think about this all too often. Mine are...

Naruto
Berserk
Gantz
Bleach

In no particular order, I just follow them the closest.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 29, 2008)

Only 1 person said Nausicaa 


for shame


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 29, 2008)

more shame me only said hunter x hunter


----------



## Taleran (Jul 29, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> more shame me only said hunter x hunter



lol no just no


----------



## Nuzzie (Jul 29, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Only 1 person said Nausicaa
> 
> 
> for shame



Yeah Afro's list is pretty damn solid


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 30, 2008)

Monster

20th Century Boys


----------



## Fran (Jul 30, 2008)

About HxH
You can't read that before you die.

By the time Togashi has finished it, his loyalties from YYH and HxH will have bought him a time machine, a philosophers stone or some over elixir of life, and we'd all be dead.






*Monster

*HxH

*Gintama

*Hellsing

*CLAYMORE! (><)b


----------



## Goom (Jul 30, 2008)

I'll probably stop reading manga way before I die, if its natural anyway.  

I hope I'm at least finished with all the ones that I'm continuing now.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jul 30, 2008)

Naruto
Bleach
Inuyasha

The three greatest mangas of all time.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 30, 2008)

20th Century Boys
Monster
Berserk
Beck
Dragon Ball(at least up until the Frieza arc)

But honestly, there's nothing you HAVE to read, just good stories that will give you something nice to think about for awhile.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 30, 2008)

Full Metal Alchemist
Hunter X Hunter (Damn Togashi's lazy ass! )
Rurouni Kenshin
Dragon Ball
One Piece
Yu Yu Hakusho

Still need to finish Saint Seiya and JJBA though.



Shuntensatsu said:


> Naruto
> Bleach
> Inuyasha
> 
> The three greatest mangas of all time.





Love this post.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jul 30, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I aim to please.


----------



## Goom (Jul 30, 2008)

HAHA those direct downloaders amuse me.  Have not discovered the greatness of mirc and lurk.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 30, 2008)

Lots. The ones I'm reading right now sure, and stuff like Monster, King of Thorn, One Piece, etc. It's worth a thought.


----------



## Watarboo (Oct 2, 2012)

Well this is my list no order except first 3 
Top 10
Angel Densetsu- Complete
Holy Land- Complete
One Piece- Ongoing
Naruto- Ongoing
Pastel- Ongoing
Mushi shi- Completed
Umi No Misaki- Ongoing
Katekyo Hitman Reborn- Ongoing
Historry's Strongest Disciple Kenichi- Ongoing
GTO- Completed


----------



## Blinky (Oct 2, 2012)

I would be more  concerned about my impending death


----------



## p-lou (Oct 2, 2012)

The Doctor said:


> JJBA
> Battle Angel Alita
> Hokuto no Ken
> One Piece
> ...



awful list
awful post
awful poster


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 2, 2012)

Watarboo said:


> Well this is my list no order except first 3
> Top 10
> Angel Densetsu- Complete
> Holy Land- Complete
> ...


How much searching did you even have to go through to find this topic?


----------



## Fourangers (Oct 2, 2012)

Goom said:


> HAHA those direct downloaders amuse me.  Have not discovered the greatness of mirc and lurk.



Indeed indeed.  lurk is still alive too, I'm surprised.



Blinky said:


> I would be more  concerned about my impending death



Seconded...


----------



## Drakor (Oct 2, 2012)

The Doctor said:


> JJBA
> Battle Angel Alita
> Hokuto no Ken
> One Piece
> ...


That list is pretty strong, aside from those I'd add Eden: Its an Endless World!, Akumetsu, Uzumaki, and the rising star Shingeki no Kyojin


----------



## Gain (Oct 2, 2012)

after i finished up daa!daa!daa! all other manga was pointless


----------



## taydev (Oct 2, 2012)

Way too many to name. -_-"

Who knows; I might not even care to read this stuff anymore in a few years.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 2, 2012)

Blinky said:


> I would be more  concerned about my impending death


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 2, 2012)

> Which mangas do you think HAVE to be read before you die?



all of them that are translated in English.


----------



## p-lou (Oct 2, 2012)

Kate Nash said:


> after i finished up daa!daa!daa! all other manga was pointless



This joke is soooo 2008

Or was it 2009!??!


----------



## Morgan (Oct 2, 2012)

Only One Piece. Probably HxH.


----------



## Gain (Oct 2, 2012)

p-lou said:


> This joke is soooo 2008
> 
> Or was it 2009!??!




it was exactly around this time in 2008!!!!!


----------



## p-lou (Oct 2, 2012)

exactly around lol

jesus 2008

I aughtta get outta here


----------



## JoJo (Oct 2, 2012)

no one said death note (atleast until the L arc is finished) or code geass even toriko


----------



## memphiz (Oct 2, 2012)

can do no wrong with *the world is mine*

Chapter 39 of V2


----------



## Drakor (Oct 3, 2012)

18renkugipunch said:


> no one said death note (atleast until the L arc is finished) or code geass even toriko


Death Note is alright, but its not considered something you absolutely MUST read before dying. 

Most made their choices due to the content held within. Death Note was more or less a conspiracy themed manga, there's already Monster or 20th Century boys holding that crown surpassing it heavily. Toriko isn't enough when theres One Piece, and Code Geass doesn't even have a manga pertaining exactly as the anime went.


memphiz said:


> can do no wrong with *the world is mine*
> 
> here


Even you have to admit that its kind of ridiculous...


----------



## Badalight (Oct 3, 2012)

Zirconis said:


> no one said death note (atleast until the L arc is finished) or code geass even toriko



This thread was also from 2008, so toriko was only just starting back then. Code Geass is first and foremost and anime, and Death Note gets a pretty bad rap for having a good beginning, an okay middle, and a bad end.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Nov 4, 2012)

*Fullmetal Alchemist.
*


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 4, 2012)

*berserk
vagabond
one piece
vinland saga*

berserk and vagabond way up there.

I'd place FMA but I prefer the 1st anime. Didn't really like the manga because of that.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 4, 2012)

In no particular order:

Fullmetal Alchemist
Naruto - Part 1
One Piece 
Akira

Not exactly the end all and be all of manga but I think everyone should read them:

InuYasha
Shaman King
Claymore


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Nov 4, 2012)

*Seinen:* _Blade of the Immortal_ (_Mugen no Junin_)
*Shonen:* _Fullmetal Alchemist_

Both mangas are packed with human tragedy, and don't overly stress their respective ''magic'' either. They are both consistent stories that reach a natural and stunning finale.


----------



## Patrick (Nov 4, 2012)

Fullmetal Alchemist
Great Teacher Onizuka
Slam Dunk
Vinland Saga

4 very different manga, but they have one thing in common; A legendary plot.


----------



## Hebe (Nov 4, 2012)

Fullmetal Alchemist, Vagabond, Monster and Blade of the Immortal.


----------



## Sesha (Nov 4, 2012)

Whatever manga I happen to like.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 4, 2012)

Nausica? of the Valley of the Wind
FMA
Lone Wolf and Cub
Blade of the Immortal
Mushishi
JJBA


----------



## kluang (Nov 4, 2012)

Great Teacher Onizuka
The World God Knows Why
Sekirei


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 4, 2012)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Naruto
> Bleach
> Inuyasha
> 
> The three greatest mangas of all time.



10/10, you actually got my blood pressure to raise and I punched my wall!


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 4, 2012)

Hunter x Hunter
Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer
Tonnura-San
Fullmetal Alchemist
Yu Yu Hakusho (Mainly to see the influence it has had on future shonens and manga in general)
Dragon Ball (Mainly to see the influence it has had on future shonens and manga in general)
Akira
Phoenix 

Bakuman gets an honorable mention for how much it can teach you about how the manga industry works despite the quality being a little all over the place.

And are people seriously listing absolute shit like Naruto, Bleach, or Inuyasha as some of the greatest mangas of all time that MUST be read by somebody? I mean out of ALL mangas ever? Now I mean I GUESS I can understand somebody might enjoy them, but actually saying they are masterpieces and they need to be read by everyone like some of you are saying is simply fucking appalling and mind blowing! I mean if you say that you clearly haven't read enough manga nor do you know enough about what quality is. I mean enjoying shit is one thing, but you don't really see people going around passing Michael Bay or Nicolas Cage movies as the greatest works of art in cinema of all time do you?


----------



## Fiona (Nov 5, 2012)

Naruto

Bleach

Kiss X Sis 

Highschool of The Dead

Rosario Vampire

Hunter X Hunter 

Infinite Stratos

Yu Yu Hakisho

Full metal Alchemist


----------



## TheDestroyer (Nov 5, 2012)

JJBA
Hokuto no Ken
Toriko
Yu Yu Hakusho
Dragonball Z
One Piece
Berserk
Death Note
FMA


----------



## lucid1 (Nov 5, 2012)

first you read golden boy and achieve enlightenment then you follow up with gantz and then you die in a pool of your own semen


----------



## JoJo (Nov 5, 2012)

Badalight said:


> This thread was also from 2008, so toriko was only just starting back then.
> 
> Code Geass is first and foremost and anime.
> 
> Death Note gets a pretty bad rap for having a good beginning, an okay middle, and a bad end.



1)Sorry didnt see that.
2)Which is why I said until L-arc is finished.
3)Didn't know that either.


----------



## Lord Hirako (Nov 5, 2012)

Witch Hunter( )
Sun ken Rock
Wolf man
Gantz
Toriko
Bleach
Jojos Bizarre Adventure
Pokemon Adventure(yes this shit is awesome )
Yuyu Hakusho
Rurouni Kenshin
Zatch bell
Houshin Engi
Rave
Shaman King
Dragonball
Beelzebub
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 5, 2012)

p-lou said:


> awful list
> awful post
> awful poster


I don't know if this is sarcasm, but if it isn't you're fucking out of your mind. Only 3 people listed Akira.. More people need to read that classic. It's as close to perfection as you can get.

Seinen:
Akira
Monster
Vagabond
Blade of the Immortal
BECK
Berserk
Vinland Saga (even though it's not complete yet)
REAL! (same as above)
3x3 Eyes

Shounen:
Hunter x Hunter
Naruto Part 1 up to a certain point it was really good
Dragon Ball
One Piece (has some boring arcs and can feel stretched out at times)
Slam Dunk (best sports manga ever)
Cross Game (best combo of sports and drama)

Josei:
NANA

I'm not a big Shounen reader, so that list is short. I mostly read seinen manga.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 6, 2012)

? Hokuto no Ken
? Blade of the Immortal
? Vagabond
? Akira
? Dragon Ball
? Knights of the Zodiac
? One Piece
? Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
? Fullmetal Alchemist
? Omoide Emanon

Rising stars:
? Shingeki no Kyojin
? Green Blood


----------



## Morglay (Nov 6, 2012)

-Blade of the Immortal
-The Ravages of Time
-Vagabond
-Monster
-Hellsing (just loved this shit.)
-Vinland Saga
-Berserk
-FMA
-Soul Eater
-Sun-Ken Rock
-Shingeki no Kyojin
-Green Blood

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bilaal (Nov 6, 2012)

memphiz said:


> can do no wrong with *the world is mine*
> 
> defeated Barragan in canon



but twim is doo doo


----------



## JoJo (Nov 6, 2012)

> Josei



Whats that?


----------



## p-lou (Nov 6, 2012)

Bilaal said:


> but twim is doo doo



twim is a pretty good album


----------



## Pastelduck (Nov 7, 2012)

I need to read the endings to(not necessarily in that order):
Naruto
Bleach
One Piece 
The breaker: New waves.
Tower of God


----------

